# Fecal body odor



## Spongey

I have had random body smells that make people comment, it's extremely embarrassing. I have tried everything from scrubbing my entire body down, hard, with different kinds of soaps, body washes, even shampoo just to try to make sure. It comes down to my stomach problems. Now, I have been told by the doctor that it's just "dehydration". How can this be? I have extreme pain to where I get uncomfortable and very irritable, *SEVERE*bloating, and gas. I can control the gas for the most part, except for when I'm sitting somewhere and I can sometimes notice it leaking out.







I have yet to figure out how to get rid of the fecal odor, it can get so bad sometimes to where I even smell it. I don't know what to do. I've been changing my diet and increasing my water in take but sometimes, it just isn't enough. I clean very well in that area and still, it gives off... "that smell". It's quite unfortunate and I just feel sorry for anyone who has to suffer through this.Nobody seems to understand that it just isn't my fault and I shower over other day. Does anyone have any help?I don't want to just mask the scent, I want to eliminate it. Do you recommend visiting a colon doctor? [Sorry, I don't know their professional name at this moment]Thank you everyone


----------



## Reideran

StinkyAzz said:


> First go see a GI to rule out any bowel disease, if all is normal see a colorectal surgeon to rule out any abnormalities down there that might cause the leak. Don't ever let doctors throw you under the bus, if they give you"dehydration" or "ibs" talk, go find another doc. One time in my life I was smelling like hot feces 24/7 and it took me a dozen tries to finally find a doctor to finally say "wow we have a problem, what's going on her?" He fixed the problem so now the smell is gone, but i'm still dealing with the occasional leaky gas. Hope this helps


What did your doctor say it was?


----------



## willsummer

I haven't had IBS symptoms about 15 years, but I have had a sulphur/sewage smell for the past 7 or so years.

I went to see a colon/rectal surgeon about a month ago. He didn't see anything when he examined me but told me to take Florastor 2x a day AND Phillips colon health 1x a day. I didn't have much confidence in what he was telling me because I've taken other brands of probiotics for years to help with my IBS but they didn't do anything to help the smell.

It worked, No more smell!!

Florastor is kind of pricey, $35 for a month's supply but you might not have to take it for more than a month or two, he said sometimes if you put the probiotics in your gut they will continue to grow after you stop taking them, he also said some people have to keep taking them for a longer period of time.

I've also been doing Kegel exercises but I was doing those for the past few months and it seemed about a week or two after taking Florastor and Phillips Colon Health the smell was gone. I have tried many different probiotics that didn't seem to help so these are probably the ones to try first.

He also recommended an anal cleaning routine, that possibly could have helped too:

1. Use quarter sized dollop of lotion on first piece of toilet paper after going to the bathroom

2. spray water on each piece of toilet paper afterward (never wipe with dry tissue)

3. don't use wet ones or other wipes, they dry out skin

4. Clean anal area in shower with Suave brand hair conditioner, don't use soap or a washrag on the area

5. Dry area with a hair dryer when you get out of shower

I would definitely at least try the probiotics I mentioned first. Hope this helps.


----------



## westr

theres loads of things it could be. definitely try probiotics, i take 40 billion acidophilus per day which helps a great deal. ive also been eating a lot of garlic which could possibly be helping so im going to try garlic pills. also think abut the way you sit if you sit down at work all day. i used to sit right on my coccyx which i think was causing me an issue.


----------



## westr

@willsummer, do you still have to use pro biotic?


----------



## DexterFBO

did you have to take time off work?

how long was recovery?


----------



## lisahermes

Hey guys,

i was just wondering does your odor get worse when you ingest anything ie. food or drink??? does it get worse if you are on less sleep? Do you also have acid reflux and lots of burping? Do you have odor anywhere else ie. your urine??I am dealing this all of these issues and i have no clue what to do.


----------



## Kakashi

Has anyone tried baking soda. I put a couple of teaspoons in a cup of water and it has almost eliminated the odor.


----------



## desprate

Hi Kakashi....congrates....wht were ur symptoms?did ppl react?and have to drink it on empty stomach?how many times in a day?water should be warm?and last thing how many days it took u to get rid of body odor?thanx dear for sharing ur experience..

GOD bless us all.


----------



## Kakashi

Hey desprate, my symptoms were a weird body odor, mainly fecal, don't know where it comes from. It started a couple of years ago. I started having excessive gas and bloating one day and the smell remained ever since. I've tried activated charcoal, Chlorella, chlorophyll, multivitamins, B-complexes the list goes on to no avail. One thing I want to mention is that I went on a green juice diet which just changed the body odor into a different odor sort of like spinach but was not as bad. I was experimenting with papaya seed extract tablets and someone on a forum said it does not survive the stomach acid there for useless by the time it gets to your small intestine. I had an idea to reduce the gastric acidity by using baking soda so the extract can make it safely, I'm no genius I read about baking soda being used for GERD. I put 2 teaspoons in a cup of water and drank it then took the extract. About 30 or so minutes I went to smoke cigarettes, by the way when I smoke is when I can really smell the fecal odor, and the odor was not there. The next few days I did the same mixture without the papaya extract twice daily, in the morning and afternoon. The odor is almost completely gone, knock on wood. I had a job orientation and there was no complaint from anyone. So try it if it is safe for you. Too much sodium is not good, eat foods with potassium and hydrate yourself. If you try it, I really want you to give me a feedback so I can be sure that its not all in my head lol. Good Luck.


----------



## desprate

Hi Kakashi....

thax dear for the info..can u plzz tell me have to take empty stomach?and does ur smell get worse after bowel movements?and plzz can u tell me wht is ur diet plan cauz u mention about potassium including foods?and did u had lg before?thax dear.

GOD bless us all.


----------



## Kakashi

hey desprate, bad news the smell is back and pengu is right the ddor is back and is mixed with a weird baking soda odor. Anyways you can still try it I took it few hours before eating as it may interfere with digestion. I quit all my health diet rigimes a while ago and was just eating different things in moderation, I lost about 20 pounds hoping it my do some good but all it did was make me look sexy and still stinky. You can try baking soda for yourself who knows it might work for you. Just start with a teaspoon in a cup of water a few hours before you eat. Good luck



pengu said:


> this has worked for other people before but every time i take baking soda I end up smelling like ###### and baking soda. it is even worse.





desprate said:


> Hi Kakashi....
> 
> thax dear for the info..can u plzz tell me have to take empty stomach?and does ur smell get worse after bowel movements?and plzz can u tell me wht is ur diet plan cauz u mention about potassium including foods?and did u had lg before?thax dear.
> 
> GOD bless us all.


----------



## Crist

Hey people, same problem, do you tried oregano oil ? It kills bacteria, parasites, candida. If you have any improvement with oregano oil, you know that this could be the cause for your problem.


----------

